# Mixing filler with powder



## The big guy (Aug 1, 2006)

What are the best ways to mix, Plastic bag, morter and pestal, cut it up on a plate, flour sifter, geometric dillution, to get the most accurate mix, opinions..


----------



## Mudge (Aug 4, 2006)

I cut on a plate, but some use coffee grinders OR a powder sifter.

One thing to consider is how much you are putting in a cap. If you are doing 50mg anadrol caps, and your entire cap holds 250mg, that is 20%. A fair mixture will be relatively accurate in dispersal, although I may pickup a powder sifter to reduce the time expenditure.


----------



## The big guy (Aug 5, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I cut on a plate, but some use coffee grinders OR a powder sifter.
> 
> One thing to consider is how much you are putting in a cap. If you are doing 50mg anadrol caps, and your entire cap holds 250mg, that is 20%. A fair mixture will be relatively accurate in dispersal, although I may pickup a powder sifter to reduce the time expenditure.


I cut on a plate myself and I have used a coffee grinder and found that it did not work that well and a lot of it stuck to it, and I cleaned it really well for that reason, I'll try the sifter next..


----------



## Mudge (Aug 5, 2006)

Powder is rather fine for a coffee grinder, good to know. I'd vote for a nice quality hand sifter, I know it worked well for powdered sugar 

I was able to squeeze 25 grams CEE into 50 '00' caps, just out of curisotity how much are you getting into yours? I normally run 12.5-13.0 grams into 50 caps, so I dont do much tamping. I am guessing CEE is a heavy powder per volume because despite not being very powdery, I got a fair bit into there.

Although '00' is listed as being able to hold nearly 1g powder, I wonder what they used to get that kind of output.


----------



## The big guy (Aug 5, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Powder is rather fine for a coffee grinder, good to know. I'd vote for a nice quality hand sifter, I know it worked well for powdered sugar
> 
> I was able to squeeze 25 grams CEE into 50 '00' caps, just out of curisotity how much are you getting into yours? I normally run 12.5-13.0 grams into 50 caps, so I dont do much tamping. I am guessing CEE is a heavy powder per volume because despite not being very powdery, I got a fair bit into there.
> 
> Although '00' is listed as being able to hold nearly 1g powder, I wonder what they used to get that kind of output.


I use the "0" size caps, 50 at a time, and it total the most powder I use is 13.5grms, that of course is filler and powder, a little tampering and thats it, I like to make it easy so I use that for everything, staying with the 0 size and 50 at a time and the 13.5grm formula, and I know I don't have to explain the calculations of the filler and powder on the 13.5....LOL and I use corn starch as filler..


----------



## Mudge (Aug 5, 2006)

Corn starch also. Today was really the first time I tried on purpose to stuff the caps heavily, but CEE just wont compress really.


----------



## The big guy (Aug 5, 2006)

Cee?


----------



## The big guy (Aug 5, 2006)

25grms of anything is alot, I know the 00's are a little bigger, but thats still a lot of powder even if it compress' down..


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2006)

Creatine Ethyl Ester


----------



## The big guy (Aug 6, 2006)

*OH*Why are you capping it, or are you using it as filler?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2006)

I wanted to see how much I could stuff into a cap, but I will continue putting it into my shakes instead because 50 caps will only last 2.5 days.

Unfortunately its the worst tasting thing I've put into my shakes so far.


----------



## The big guy (Aug 6, 2006)

I use Creatine and Glutamine, but I don't stay consistant with it like I used to because I don't think that make that much of difference, just try to stay with good diet and shakes, I think a lot of supps are just hype


----------



## Mudge (Aug 7, 2006)

If creatine is not consistent then there is no saturation which is neccessary to get it into cells. I have never responded to creatine at all, so this CEE is a new 'experiment' of sorts. Glutamine though I do not take.


----------



## The big guy (Aug 7, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If creatine is not consistent then there is no saturation which is neccessary to get it into cells. I have never responded to creatine at all, so this CEE is a new 'experiment' of sorts. Glutamine though I do not take.


So what do you think about it so far? CEE


----------



## Mudge (Aug 8, 2006)

I am up 1-1.5 pounds after about 11/12 days @ 5mg (2.5x2), slightly more arms and 1/2" less waist. I may end up liking this, I should note I am on a shitload of supplements though, but none of this happened until the creatine. Previous to that I was at maintenance basically (I've been clean for a number of months).

I am also however as of tonight returning to an HST style routine, as opposed to my strength routine. I may mix some parts as possible though, but size wise HST style routines seem to work best for me.


----------



## The big guy (Aug 9, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I am up 1-1.5 pounds after about 11/12 days @ 5mg (2.5x2), slightly more arms and 1/2" less waist. I may end up liking this, I should note I am on a shitload of supplements though, but none of this happened until the creatine. Previous to that I was at maintenance basically (I've been clean for a number of months).
> 
> I am also however as of tonight returning to an HST style routine, as opposed to my strength routine. I may mix some parts as possible though, but size wise HST style routines seem to work best for me.



Sounds pretty good, I might have to give a try, I'm clean at moment myself, 3 months, I am a big fan of HIT style of training, I'm 42 and I started 20 years ago with it.(pre-exhaust, drops, basically extended sets) I've always got really good gains from HIT methods, I think they are much better for muscle hypertrophy than straight sets, straight sets great for strength and some size. Trying DC style and like it alot. A little O/T but WTF..LOL


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2006)

I have never, ever been a creatine fan but something is happening. Never before has it done jack squat for me.

If you try it, consider AAKG or diarginine malate.


----------



## The big guy (Aug 10, 2006)

Does Bulk nutrition carry it


----------



## Mudge (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, and their price is better than where I got it from.


----------



## The big guy (Aug 12, 2006)

Yea know what gonna put in a order and see how I like it.


----------



## The big guy (Aug 12, 2006)

O/T what do you think about EO, making higher mg's and does it do anything for pain. I just got a bottle EO and was going to brew a few things with it..


----------



## Mudge (Aug 13, 2006)

Dont know what EO is, was only familiar with lidocaine being used for pain, but thats only good for temporary stuff not people who have 2-3 day pain.

My test enan is 500mg/ml and causes me no pain.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Dont know what EO is, was only familiar with lidocaine being used for pain, but thats only good for temporary stuff not people who have 2-3 day pain.
> 
> My test enan is 500mg/ml and causes me no pain.


lidocaine also used in synthol if im not mistaken.


----------



## The big guy (Aug 13, 2006)

Dont know what EO is, was only familiar with lidocaine being used for pain, but thats only good for temporary stuff not people who have 2-3 day pain.

My test enan is 500mg/ml and causes me no pain.



Ethyl Oleate, is what I meant by EO, and I'm in L.A. and can make high mg T-E, and even Cyp at about 350, tried 500 did not hold and just kept coming down until it did, melting point is higher with the Cyp, and the weather here helps, I hung out wtih TOM and told me your out here too.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, I'm in the same state but I'm hundreds of miles from you guys.

I haven't used anything fancy, just BA/BB, and walnut oil I get at a hippy grocer called Whole Foods.


----------



## The big guy (Aug 16, 2006)

What is the %'s you use for say Test-e?, I use 2 ba and 15 bb.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2006)

BA 1-2% and 10% for BB, seems to work fine here. Weather is relatively warm most of the year though, doesn't get too cool.


----------



## The big guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Yea I'm in Marina del Rey, so the same for me..


----------



## Mudge (Aug 18, 2006)

BTW, mixing on a plate is way faster if you use a business card etc along with your normal scraper. Toss the stuff around a bit, works great.


----------

